# ~~The big BFN PEE-OFF!~~



## petitpas

So, I have noticed that there are a few of us on here in the same situation as me, in that contradictory to normal bnb behaviour we are waiting for a :bfn:

Who wants to go with me and follow through until we're back to 'normal'?


Participants in the big pee-off:

Aussiettc - 18/06 hcg 291 - 21/06 hcg 67 :nope:
BabyQ - 07/06 :bfn: =D&gt;
Baronessgogo - 13/07 :bfn: =D&gt;
Bluesky - 19/06 faint :bfp: + hcg 31 - 10/06 hcg 43 :nope:
Bostonblonde - 01/06 faint :bfp: :nope:
BroodyBecks - 28/05 :bfp: :nope:
Lamburai1307 - 03/06 hcg 39 - 07/06 :bfn: =D&gt;
Maggsy11 - 14/06 hcg 20 - 21/06 hcg 13 - 26/06 :bfn: =D&gt;
Maaybe2010 - 08/07 :bfp: - 15/07 :bfn: =D&gt;
Mrmojo1971 - 08/06 :bfp: - 11/06 hcg 93 :bfn: - 25/06 hcg 8 =D&gt;
petitpas - 04/06 hcg 35.4 - 11/06 hcg 25 - 18/06 hcg 22.6 - 25/06 hcg 7 - 27/06 :bfn: =D&gt;
prgirl_cesca - 12/06 faint :bfp: :nope:
Starry Night - 15/06 :bfp: =D&gt;​




My stats:
Found out about MMC on 19th of April, ERPC on 23rd. Still tissue remaining so 2nd ERPC on 25th of May. Scan 2nd June showed STILL some tissue remaining (maybe a 3rd op needed?). Pre-1st op hcg was 5,564.


----------



## bluesky

im in!

mmc 8th April
med management 10th April
6 scans later still showing retained tissue
Last positive result 25th may

Think I have AF today so may do a test later, or wait till hospital on wed and have a free one 

x


----------



## BroodyBecks

Count me in!!

My stats:
Found out about MMC on 22th of April, ERPC on 23rd. Last positive test was 28th may,:witch: got me today, docs on thursday for bloods and preg test.........will let you know results asap:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

As you already know I am in! I can offer you Tuesday with second pee of the day (left tests at work so would have to go in and get them) or Wednesday FMU. You choose!


----------



## petitpas

Wednesday FMU it is! That way, if it's still positive we can blame it on the time of day :D


----------



## bostonblonde

I took my first hpt this morning since my d&c, and was just thinking how strange it felt to be hoping for a :bfn:!

My D&C was on the 19th of May, same day I found out there was no heartbeat and baby had stopped growing a week before at 7 weeks.

It's 13 days later, and I used one of those super sensitive bulk hpt's (it can detect at 20 mlU/ml/hCG) and the test line was REALLY faint. 

I am wondering if this is as good as a negative result??


----------



## petitpas

Well, normally I would say a line is a line, but then that's usually meant in a positive situation where we _want _ a line.

I got a :bfp: this morning. Just spoke to doc who expects it to be positive for 7-10 days from the last op. Since the op was a week ago, I should be negative in three days???
Seeing him tomorrow so will ask again as I am seriously doubtful...


----------



## petitpas

OK, decided to make the list official by putting everyone's names and last test dates in the first post.

Anyone else want to join the pee-off?


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I'll join !

MMC confirmed 17th May, medical management 27th May

Still got a BFP with FMU this morning but hoping for:bfn: soon !


----------



## petitpas

Mrmojo - you're in!

I'm finally in with a chance to have my bloods done so may have a more accurate result later in the week...


----------



## Mrmojo1971

petitpas said:


> I'm finally in with a chance to have my bloods done so may have a more accurate result later in the week...

That would be good news - much better to get a proper number rather than trying to gauge where you're at from POAS. (There'll be plenty of time for that after you get your BFN !)


----------



## petitpas

Haha, well I completely forgot to ask the doctor in the end! Got sidetracked by the fact that I still have a piece of tissue left inside. He's due to call me tomorrow with a plan so I'm going to ask him then for a blood test. I feel I need more information about what's going on!

Mrmojo, when's your next test planned for?


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I would definitely ask for a blood test if I were you - given the trouble you've had, surely they wouldn't refuse.

I've been discharged by the hospital - there is no follow up unless I let them know anything is wrong - so far, so good, but this is all new to me so I've really got no idea !

I will try to wait until Sunday before testing again but since starting TTC in February I have developed a bit of a POAS habit so I'll probably not last that long.......


----------



## Mamabel

What a great idea. It took me a month to get a BFN after MC on April 1st. Now I'm just waiting for a normal AF. So sad that our bodies are taking so long to return to normal. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## BabyQ

I'm in! (must buy hpt's later then will update!) xxx


----------



## petitpas

Thanks, Mamabel!

Welcome BabyQ - what are your 'stats' if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm going to have to join but I'll wait for testing until my post miscarriage bleed is done. Probably have at least another week of that. My hcg levels were at 1000 the day I lost Lil Peanut. They were 2000 the day before so I hope I keep losing it in halves or more.


----------



## BabyQ

petitpas said:


> Thanks, Mamabel!
> 
> Welcome BabyQ - what are your 'stats' if you don't mind me asking?

32B
28inch waist..

:winkwink:heehee, I have no idea! Help! 
I had a natural miscarriage the 24th May, the bleeding has just stopped yesterday.


----------



## bluesky

Hi ladies

I had bloods done today

8 weeks since MMC 

HCG 31 
HPT faint positive

Doc said to do another test in a week and ring them if still positive. My scan showed a thick lining but she said no products of conception (as they put it)

So im still in on this one!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Bluesky - how frustrating for you ! Fingers crossed you get your BFN very soon.

I'm beginning to think I'll have to be a bit more patient than I initially thought with this - I also had MMC and my last blood test on 24/5 was 29,900. I had medical management on 27/5 (so only a week ago today) - maybe I'm being a bit optimistic expecting my BFN any time soon....


----------



## bluesky

Hi Mrmojo1971

Well i had some retained tissue so I think thats why mine is taking so long, so hopefully yours will be negative soon. 

Positive vibes for the negative tests!!


----------



## petitpas

All updated in first post!

I didn't get a chance to have my bloods done today as the consultant hasn't called yet. If I don't hear from him by lunchtime I'll call his secretary to arrange a blood draw tomorrow evening. Hopefully...


----------



## bluesky

Im going to the doctors on monday and Im going to get another test and also ask them to give me some to take home as im fed up with having to buy them all the time and they are the ones asking me to check. Moan over lol....


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky,
I hope they give you some tests! You're right - it's very expensive to check and in any case the hpts won't track you all the way down to negative. It might be an idea to have an hcg blood test done when you get a bfn to confirm that your level is really below 5?

I had my blood test today after a phone call with my consultant. Thankfully I saw the form at the hospital before the lady drew my blood because someone had ticked the wrong box! I was down for Rhesus factor, not hcg :dohh: It's all sorted now and the results will be in on Monday. I will have to phone the secretary to get them. 

Depending on the result, I'm tempted to have another pee-off on the same day :blush:
Will discuss with Lambs....we should hold off a bit, shouldn't we?


----------



## bluesky

Hopefully the results will be negative petitpas, yeah I will make sure I get tested right down to below 5.


----------



## petitpas

Any updates ladies? Has all the poas action dried up with the sunshine? :)


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hi

I'm still testing positive today - how about you ?

I wish there was a way of speeding this up !!


----------



## petitpas

Aaaargh, the patience of a saint? Silly expression! It should be: the patience of a post-mc-woman-peeing-stupid-positive tests!


----------



## bluesky

petitpas said:


> Aaaargh, the patience of a saint? Silly expression! It should be: the patience of a post-mc-woman-peeing-stupid-positive tests!

:rofl:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well my bloods from Thursday (cd19) were 39 which was higher than I expected. I reckon they halve every 3 days (by my maths). I _hope_ to get a BFN by next weekend based on that theory (20ish by today, 10ish by Wednesday, 5ish by Saturday). I have some 10 miu tests and propose to test next Sunday.

On another note, have had a bucket load of EWCM today. Anyone else had this post mc? Can't understand why as clearly not ovulating due to damn hcg in my system!


----------



## bluesky

Im pretty sure I ovulated with the hcg still in my blood because I has a follicle on ovary 2 weeks ago at the scan then at my last scan the ovaries were clear and I started bleeding so think this was my first AF.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hmmmm. Interesting. Can you remember what your hcg level was when you saw the follicle on the scan? I am tempted to OPK but I know the hcg might bugger the results. Confusing!


----------



## bluesky

Sorry dont know what hcg was then, they only tested this week and its 31 so low.
My hpt was darker then than it is now thou.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hmmm. Curious and curiouser. I have just done an OPK and it was TOTALLY negative. Was not expecting this as I thought they were mean to pick up hcg too? Now I am very confused.


----------



## bluesky

Thats what I thought as some people use them as hpt's.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I'm glad your confused too then! When are you next POAS after that elusive BFN??


----------



## bluesky

Well im going to see GP tomo and will ask for one there and going to ask for some blood tests also. Im going to ask her why the hell i still have preg hormones 8 weeks after mmc.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well good luck, and let me know how you get on.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks, I will be back on here as soon as I get home....


----------



## petitpas

:bfp: again this evening (piccie in my journal)! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
Well, I should find out Friday's hcg was tomorrow. Hope it's not far off...


----------



## petitpas

Broodybecks, Starry Night, Baby Q - have any of you caved in yet and poas?


----------



## petitpas

Oooooooo......... drum roll ........... methinks we have a winner!!!!!! (not me, I should add)


----------



## BabyQ

I POAS first wee this morning, then again just (1 cheap and 1 expensive test!)
............................*BFN!!!* :bfn: 14 days after my m/c!

No doctors/bloods done or anything... should I?


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Thats great news BabyQ, I wouldnt have thought that you will need to have bloods done now.


----------



## BabyQ

Thankyou xxxx :happydance:


----------



## bluesky

Went to gp today and having some more bloods taken tomo, will know the result thurs am. Will update you then.


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Baby Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bluesky, I'm hoping you'll be all negative by tomorrow, too :D

I got my result from Friday and it was 35.4. My doctors think it will be a while before it gets back to normal but I'm having another blood test done on Friday to see what progress is being made fxfxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congrats Baby Q :happydance:


----------



## BabyQ

Thanks guys :hugs:xxxx

FX for Friday from me petitpas!


----------



## bluesky

Petitpas, Did your doctor say if there is anything they can do to get the hcg down? and did he say why it will take a while.

Got everything crossed for us, nearly 9weeks since mc you would think I would be normal now..... :(


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky,
The lady I saw yesterday mentioned methotrexate, which is a chemotherapy drug they use for ectopics and molar pregnancies. She said it was a possibility but she wasn't sure it would work and there are risks involved. It wasn't something she would recommend, basically.
My normal consultant offered surgery as an option.
I guess I'm going to have to wait until my results come back on Monday and I can see my normal consultant again to discuss how things are going. If it doesn't come down by a noticeable bit I'm going to ask for more help. I really can't be bothered with spending the whole Summer waiting for this stupid piece of tissue to come out! As far as I understood it, the piece is still sitting tight and producing its own hormones and that is why it can take a while for my hcg to go back to normal.


----------



## bluesky

Its a nightmare petitpas :hugs: to you for having to go through this. I really wouldnt want to take that drug you mentioned and I have managed not to have surgery yet so I think I will wait a bit longer but like you dont want to wait all summer. I want my body back so I can start trying again and get over this shitty time. I have been bleeding for 10 days now so im hoping whatever is still there is coming away.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I think I'm cracking up - I am still getting :bfp: 12 days after medical management (not a long time by other people's experiences I know !) but have pain like I would get during ovulation and also have ewcm (although still bleeding a tiny bit as well).

I'm very tempted to go back to the hospital and ask them to check my HCG because I really don't know whether I'm coming or going at the moment !

Has anyone else had anything like this ?


----------



## bluesky

Mrmojo1971, go back to hospital if u are at all concerned. Are you due back to have a scan to make sure that everyting has gone? 

As I have put before I had med management nearly 9 weeks ago and Im still testing positve and have hcg of 31. You may have some left over tissue, just best to get looked at to put your mind at rest and stop you worrying.


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky,
If you're worried, go ask for a more definite blood test. Not sure if it helps, but I've also been having EWCM these past couple of days :wacko: It's mad, this is!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I too had ewcm and a bfp. It must be our mean old hormones playing tricks on us!


----------



## Starry Night

petitpas said:


> Broodybecks, Starry Night, Baby Q - have any of you caved in yet and poas?

No, not yet. Still bleeding post miscarriage but it hasn't been two weeks yet. My boobs finally feel and look like they did before I got pregnant but I'm still peeing all the time! :wacko: In between bleeds I sometimes get some cervical mucus but not EWCM. Just the watery stuff I get shortly after the end of a period. I am getting ov-like pains too. But still bleeding and peeing so I'm guessing hcg is high enough to get a BFP on a hpt.

Tempted to call the doctor as I'm starting to feel very "off" today....cramps, nausea, etc. But I also have IBS and it's been running rampant since the miscarriage. (it's always bad during AF and it was worse during pregnancy so I guess it makes sense it would be absolutely terrible when my hormones are running amok) It's so hard to tell the difference sometimes.

Also, I'm not a POAS addict. ;) I'm the type to test once the day AF is due then to wait a full week if I get a BFN. right now the plan is to test once I go a week without any bleeding or spotting.


----------



## petitpas

Whoa starry night! My respect! I peed on another stick this evening. Was alone and just could not help myself :blush: It said wait three minutes on the pack and was a :bfn:!!!!!!! A few minutes later a faint but definite line did come up so I don't think it counts.
Still, my levels are coming down! And faster than I was led to expect :wohoo:
If you're feeling sick, you should probably get checked out - just to be safe :hugs:

Bluesky,
I'm sure I misread but I thought you had passed some tissue already? Is there still more left in there?


----------



## Starry Night

Hurray for the BFN!! I bet in a few days it'll stick!

I'm feeling much better now so I'm guessing it was the IBS (other "evidence" suggests that as well, lol). I'm now in a pattern of no bleeding in the evenings and mornings but still some flow in the afternoon (usually brownish red) and each flow gets shorter so I'm hoping against hope that things are starting to settle.


----------



## bluesky

Hi Ladies,

Well I got my latest hcg this morning and its gone up slightly to 43, was 31 last week. Totally confusing. Going to epau tomo morning to see what they say and prob have some more blood tests. 

I poas today and again its a faint positive that appeared after a few minutes.

Petitpas - the doctor said she didnt think there was anymore tissue when I was scanned last thursday. Are you having any more bloods done to make sure you are below 5?

My body is weird.


----------



## petitpas

bluesky said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I got my latest hcg this morning and its gone up slightly to 43, was 31 last week. Totally confusing. Going to epau tomo morning to see what they say and prob have some more blood tests.
> 
> I poas today and again its a faint positive that appeared after a few minutes.
> 
> Petitpas - the doctor said she didnt think there was anymore tissue when I was scanned last thursday. Are you having any more bloods done to make sure you are below 5?
> 
> My body is weird.

So sorry, I'm guessing that's not good news at all! Grrrrrrrr we are a weird pair :dohh: Do let me know how you are doing! I'm hoping that the two of us will have a miraculous week where everything falls into place and then we can start getting back to normal again! :friends:

I'm having my bloods done again tomorrow, but won't find out the results until next week and then have an appointment with my specialist on Wednesday. On account of the almost negative test last night I'm going to guess that it'll be around 20, maybe even a teensy bit less? In any case, despite the tissue, I need to be tracked down to negative as I'm on heparin injections and need to take them for six weeks after negative. *note to self: need to tell epau specialist that as keep forgetting*

Here's hoping for an easy explanation tomorrow!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Looks like I'll be here a while longer - my mystery pains got worse and I ended up back at the hospital this morning. 

My HCG today is 93 and the hospital reckons it will be another couple of weeks before I'm back to normal. (Internal scan today showed 15mm lining and lots of small clots - initially they said it was an incomplete miscarriage but after the HCG result came back they changed their minds ??)

I don't think I'll bother poas again for a week or so !


----------



## bluesky

Petitpas we are like peas in a pod. 

You are not going to believe this. Last week the doctor at EPAU says, your fine and having a period, you have a thick uterine lining but no retained products. 

So I go back today due to the small rise in hcg and she says

Fact
1. you are pregnant :saywhat:
2.it is not viable as HCG isnt rising.

She asks me several times have you had sex since miscarriage
I tell her no way I have been bleeding for 9 weeks (apart from a week inbetween)
She wouldnt believe me, im not going to lie about it, I said my husband and I havent even had a snog let alone been intimate.

Anyway she scans me and what should there be a piece of tissue, she says that doesnt look like it did last week. So she took a sample of my uterine lining (that bloody hurt and im still in pain), no apologies for not believing me when I said I had not had sex so couldnt be pregnant again, Unless Im called Mary and married to Joseph lol.

So she is sending the sample off and I have to wait to see what it is and why the rise in hcg. Im so confused, my GP mentioned molar pregnancy but said unlikely as hcg is not over 100. So why the heck has the hcg risen....

I cant believe this is going on so long petitpas, I hope you got on ok today.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I can't believe she wouldn't take your word for it that you couldn't be pregnant - how insulting !

Hope you get an answer next week.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Mrmojo, My husband is so annoyed about it he has sent a complaint to our hospital.

Hope your body is better than mine at getting back to normal.


----------



## petitpas

Whhaaaaaaaat?
You two are killing me! First of all, really sorry mrmojo that you had to go back to hospital :hugs: I guess it's good to get some instant feedback at least. How come they think your hcg precludes remaining tissue? Last week my hcg was 35 and I very definitely DO have a piece of retained tissue. Have they told you to follow up with another blood test next week to keep an eye on things? If not, I'd recommend asking your GP to do bloods and see what the results are. If it's noticeably going down then that's good news, if it's slow I think another hospital/gyno visit is on the cards. Shame it's not a third of the level cos then it'd be just around the poas level :haha:

Bluesky,
I can't believe they are throwing the molar word at you. I so hope that the results come back and it's just another (rare) stubborn piece of placenta like mine. Your rise was really small. Do you think being hydrated for one test and dehydrated for the second could be possible and have made a difference? When do you get the results back from the hospital or have a follow-up appointment?
Sending you big fat healing hugs and telling your tissue that it really is time to let go!


----------



## petitpas

PS: When I was in a&e last year one of the doctors asked for my consent to do a pregnancy test. I told him it was impossible I was pregnant but he wouldn't believe me until with a bright red face I explained to him that due to my endometriosis penetration had been absolutely impossible for a good six months and that instead of pestering me for a pregnancy test (which I told him to go ahead and do if he still felt like it) he should be feeling sorry for my husband-to-be! This in the middle of a&e with doctors and nurses and students everywhere. Grrrrrrr

I guess they don't believe us because there are many women out there who go what-me? Pregnant? No-way! Whooops? Really? Ah, well I suppose it's possible *dumb giggle* :dohh:


----------



## bluesky

Thanks for the hugs I really need them, Yes I reckon the hcg difference is just one of those things and perhaps it could be due to hydration, who knows. I reckon I will prob end up having a D and C. Not sure when I will go back, doc reckons 10 days to get results, well I go away in 2 weeks so not gonna be sorted before my holiday which is a bitch as I thought by then it would all be sorted. God I cant stop whinging about this but its so frustrating...... arrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## petitpas

Eeek - where are you going on holiday?
:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, yet another question for you bluesky: Can you have another blood test done sometime next week to see whether it is still going up?


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: to bluesky, petitpas, and Mrmojo. I'm sorry your bodies are giving you a hard time. :hugs:

My friend just let me know our dollar store carries hpts!:happydance: I didn't think they did so I have been spending $20 a pop....which is why I haven't let myself become a POAS addict. :haha: I've been getting lots of clear, wet cm this morning so I'm hoping, hoping that my post-mc bleed is coming to an end. I had only one bit of red spotting yesterday. The rest has been brown. Each bleed gets shorter and shorter. With my newfound treasures of cheapie hpts I might test come Monday when I'll be hitting the 2 week mark since I lost Lil Peanut.


----------



## petitpas

Whoopdihoo for dollar store tests!
I reckon you'll have a :bfn: before the weekend's out :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

We are going to Derbyshire, taking our dog and going to do lots of walking. Although I could really do with 2 weeks on beach doing nothing. I was hoping that we could start to ttc when we are on holiday but that aint gonna happen! I actually dont feel so desperate about ttc yet as I just want my body back to normal more than anything.

Not sure if they will do another hcg test or not they didnt say. Im such a div I always forget to ask some questions and thats something I should have checked.


----------



## bluesky

Im gonna check the pound shop out for tests now thanks starry night for that idea!


----------



## petitpas

Oh phew! At least you don't have to worry about possible medical emergencies or anything with Derbyshire xxxx
I'm sure you can call the EPAU and schedule another test for next week or just ask your GP.

I keep forgetting to ask whether it's ok to bd now. Might just go ahead and try anyways :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi ladies!

Finally bought me some pregnancy tests and will test tomorrow morning. The bleeding has stopped a few days ago and on the weekend I got some ov pains and even some ovulation spotting (it looks different than my post-mc spotting and I always get spotting around ovulation so I recognized it as such). I've been getting loads of clear cm the past few days so I'm hoping the worst is over!

Here's for a bfn in the morning!


----------



## bluesky

Bring on the BFN starry night!!!


----------



## Starry Night

False alarm. After 3 days of no spotting (even went without pads or liners yesterday) I started spotting again this afternoon. :cry: It's only brown stuff but I did pass two tiny clots. They also looked brown and dead but tissue is tissue. If it doesn't get any worse I still plan on taking the pregnancy test tomorrow just to see where I'm at.

This is so hard because DH and I started having sex again and even booked a spontaneous romantic getaway this weekend. Hard to be romantic when bleeding puts you on a sex ban and you can't even go in the hotel's swimming pool!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## petitpas

Hi starry, brown is good! It's just left over gunk and should fizzle out quite quickly. Clots are just old blood, too. You have a few days until the weekend for it to stop. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I hope you're right!

Got a BFN this morning. Woo hoo!


----------



## petitpas

:wohoo: well done, Starry!!!!
I'm going to update the first page right away :)

I got my results from Friday and they were 25.


----------



## bluesky

Whoop whoop thats great news starry night!! Have a lovely romantic break ;)


----------



## bluesky

Petitpas, are you going to see your consultant tomo? 

At least your levels are coming down, are you still bleeding/spotting?


----------



## petitpas

No blood or anything since last Wednesday \\:D/
Seeing the consultant with a long list of questions tomorrow evening (he probably won't be able to answer half of them but that's ok).
How are you doing? And has there been more :test: action?
I'm currently sitting here drinking lots of lemonade to produce test material :lol:


----------



## petitpas

Ok, back to the spirit of this thread:
I just went to the bathroom and took an FRER test. Bearing in mind my blood test four days ago stated 25miu with a downwards trend I wasn't expecting the hpt to pick much up.
But it DID!!!!! I'm so totally still a :bfp:! Pretty cool on the test testing front, really. These tests are amazing!


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that's frustrating. I hope your levels continue to drop.


----------



## bluesky

We must have mega hormones petitpas, I was really sick when I was preg were you?? 

Good luck with the consultant, update us asap, He maybe able to answer all our questions...

No poas action, im still waiting on my test results of the biopsy they took, I did ring EPAU yest and no one got back to me which is annoying. 

Any other ladies got BFN's yet??


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

I've been directed to this thread from mc support, I'm 9 weeks since mmc was medically managed, was told everything had come away in one.
Bled for 8 days, then nothing since.
Been getting my bloods checked since about 5 weeks after mmc, and the hcg was at 25 last monday, so thinking it would have reduced again I have been poas everyday since friday, still all positive's??? Surely they should have gone down since last monday?? My next blood test isn't till monday coming and I'm going round the flipping bend here!!! :cry:

I'm so fed up now, just really wish I new where my body is at?? just like all of you, I didn't realise this could happen, its mad!! :wacko:

xmagsx :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hi Maggsy,
First of all, sorry for your losses and having to welcome you here!
I'm guessing you're like me and using really sensitive tests? Some people say they can detect down to 7-10miu! My word...
You say you've been having your bloods checked since week 5. What has the progression been? Maybe we can figure out a trend?

Bluesky,
I got really nauseous at 6.5 weeks but it tapered off about three weeks later and was only occasional then. Still, I stayed a fussy eater and couldn't do proper cheese until probably a month after the mc - my hcg had to be low already by then, surely!? Our bodies are well weird!

I saw my consultant this evening and he doesn't think I can expect af for another six weeks or so. We're holding off on the surgery while I'm feeling ok. If I start producing slugs again I can call him and we can schedule it within days. Otherwise, it'll be regular bloods on Fridays and I get to see him every two weeks. So it looks like I'm staying on this thread for some time :lol:

Do we have any other updates for the front page?


----------



## maggsy11

petitpas,

My first level at 5 weeks post mmc was 1374miu, 5 days later it was 500-ish, 5 days later 126, then 4 days later 47 and last monday 10 days after that it was 25. So it has been steady, but last mondays was 10 days after the previous one cos I had to stay at home for a furniture delivery. 
On friday last week I used clearblue digi with conception indicator and it came up perg 1-2weeks, then a not pregnant? then preg 1-2 weeks? I've used asda, morrisons, clearblue plus, and frers, all positive?? 
Just done another 2, a clearblue plus, and a frer, and both came up very clear positives.
My dilema is this, we have dtd regularly since my bleeding stopped so I'm hoping it is a new preg, but think I'm becoming obessesed now!! EEK I need help!! :wacko:

Sorry this has been a long post, just trying to get some of this madness out of my head before it explodes with what ifs???

xmagsx


----------



## Starry Night

Where do people get the 10miu tests? The best I've found in the stores is 25miu and is what I got my bfn on. I haven't had any red spotting for 6 days but if I could get a bfn on a more sensitive test than maybe I could feel a bit better about everything.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Starry Night said:


> Where do people get the 10miu tests? The best I've found in the stores is 25miu and is what I got my bfn on. I haven't had any red spotting for 6 days but if I could get a bfn on a more sensitive test than maybe I could feel a bit better about everything.

I get them off ebay - very cheap too, but I don't think they're anywhere near as sensitive as they're supposed to be. When I got my BFP it was on a Superdrug test but it was days later before it showed on one of these. 

I got a BFN on a 10miu IC test this morning but still BFP on a Superdrug test which I think is supposed to be less sensitive. 

Is there any chance of getting your HCG blood level checked just to be 100% certain ? (although TBH I would have happy with the BFN off the store test.)


----------



## petitpas

Starry Night,
I think you're right on target and there is no need to worry! I see that you lost your peanut at the end of May and within two weeks you're supposed to stop bleeding and get a bfn. In my humble opinion, if you're not suffering from any more symptoms you should be able to expect af within four weeks and be back to normal physically.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## petitpas

maggsy11 said:


> petitpas,
> 
> My first level at 5 weeks post mmc was 1374miu, 5 days later it was 500-ish, 5 days later 126, then 4 days later 47 and last monday 10 days after that it was 25. So it has been steady, but last mondays was 10 days after the previous one cos I had to stay at home for a furniture delivery.
> On friday last week I used clearblue digi with conception indicator and it came up perg 1-2weeks, then a not pregnant? then preg 1-2 weeks? I've used asda, morrisons, clearblue plus, and frers, all positive??
> Just done another 2, a clearblue plus, and a frer, and both came up very clear positives.
> My dilema is this, we have dtd regularly since my bleeding stopped so I'm hoping it is a new preg, but think I'm becoming obessesed now!! EEK I need help!! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry this has been a long post, just trying to get some of this madness out of my head before it explodes with what ifs???
> 
> xmagsx

Hi sweets, I think it's highly unlikely that this is a new pregnancy! You need to go right down to a negative (less than 5 counts as negative) before your body can kick-start into a cycle and even then you wouldn't ovulate immediately. By the sounds of it, you're like me just in the range where the sensitive tests are picking it up. Remember, if you have a test that says 25, it will probably pick up a bit before because it guarantees a minimum of 25. If you can, stop testing for a couple of days and then we could arrange a pee-off if you like :) Tell me a day and a time and we can go for it together :friends:


----------



## maggsy11

petitpas said:


> maggsy11 said:
> 
> 
> petitpas,
> 
> My first level at 5 weeks post mmc was 1374miu, 5 days later it was 500-ish, 5 days later 126, then 4 days later 47 and last monday 10 days after that it was 25. So it has been steady, but last mondays was 10 days after the previous one cos I had to stay at home for a furniture delivery.
> On friday last week I used clearblue digi with conception indicator and it came up perg 1-2weeks, then a not pregnant? then preg 1-2 weeks? I've used asda, morrisons, clearblue plus, and frers, all positive??
> Just done another 2, a clearblue plus, and a frer, and both came up very clear positives.
> My dilema is this, we have dtd regularly since my bleeding stopped so I'm hoping it is a new preg, but think I'm becoming obessesed now!! EEK I need help!! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry this has been a long post, just trying to get some of this madness out of my head before it explodes with what ifs???
> 
> xmagsx
> 
> Hi sweets, I think it's highly unlikely that this is a new pregnancy! You need to go right down to a negative (less than 5 counts as negative) before your body can kick-start into a cycle and even then you wouldn't ovulate immediately. By the sounds of it, you're like me just in the range where the sensitive tests are picking it up. Remember, if you have a test that says 25, it will probably pick up a bit before because it guarantees a minimum of 25. If you can, stop testing for a couple of days and then we could arrange a pee-off if you like :) Tell me a day and a time and we can go for it together :friends:Click to expand...

Ok, how about this Sunday morning? My next blood test is due on Monday, but wont get results till Wednesday. Dont think I can stop myself from testing till then!! (I know I'm sad!!)lol

:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Hi my poas pals.

This story is a long one so grab a :coffee:

So I got to EPAU this morning at 9.30am (the time we were told by the Sister on the gynae ward last night) They said we are not expecting you, so off we trot (me and mum she is my life line at the moment) 

we get to the ward and they take my bloods, I then waited until 12.30 until I got seen by a registrar back in EPAU. He told me that my hcg had come down to 23, so thats great news as last week it had risen and I was starting to worry that it was something sinister. 

Anyway he rescanned me and basically I still have retained tissue sitting low in the uterus and getting stuck near the cervix, its not budging and im getting a bit stressed now and really want this over. So they have booked me in for a d and C next weds...... Im a bit worried about it thou but know loads of people have them. 

So we ended up leaving the hospital at 1.30pm. The internal scan was soooo painful today I have been walking around like john wayne all afternoon.

Petitpas - I hope your AF comes sooner than 6 weeks and it shuvs that old bit of stubborn tissue out the way. I wondered if I should carry on with the waiting but I have got my holiday next weekend and also im working away in 3 weeks and really need to be back to some sort of normality and at the moment it is affecting my life abit. 

Welcome to the thread Maggsy, I met u on the mc thread last night and was about to pop back there to tell you to join us and I saw someone else had.

The only good thing I think about this is that its making me wait to ttc, I think emotionally and physically it will be better for me. Even though Im desperate to be preg again, and I saw sooooo many preg ladies today :( 

Right thats it im gonna go now.....


----------



## maggsy11

Hi Bluesky,

hope you dont mind me asking, but are you still bleeding or having pain? If you are, does this only happen with retained tissue? Could I have some left and not bleed?

Sorry for all the questions, but you seem to have more info about this.

:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Maggsy ask away my dear thats what im here for.... I have just got spotting now like brown discharge, and yes im in a bit of pain but thats prob due to the rumiging around the doctors have done the last couple of weeks. If you are not bleeding and have no pain then that sounds like a good sign as I believe that if there is retained tissue your body does try and get it out and thats why I have been bleeding on and off for the past 10 weeks. 

Petitpas have you stopped bleeding but still have tissue???


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky,
I just about stopped bleeding last Wednesday (after a few days of brown spotting). I haven't had a major bleeding/clotting session for about two weeks and I am feeling much better for it! Still, the little piece is hanging in there.
It's highly highly unusual after two d&cs, though! Is this really your first? I can't believe they've left you hanging in for so long before going ahead with this. :nope:

If it's your first time, don't worry at all! Both of mine were painless. The only thing that hurts is the canula going in the hand before the op but you should be used to that with all the blood tests. I went to sleep very quickly and when I woke up it was like waking up from a nap. They only give very light anaesthetic for d&cs because they are over with very quickly. I had an oxygen mask on and it just stayed on for half an hour or so. It's supposed to help you feel better and recover faster from the op. After a little while (half an hour?) they moved me back to my room where my husband was waiting. Very soon after I started drinking water, tea, eating sandwiches and even a chocolate fondant with ice cream the second time round. So obviously not physically distressed at all! Both times round I went home just a few hours later.

If all goes as it should (and it does with everyone but me, it seems) blood loss during the operation is minimal and your bleeding should taper off quite quickly. Hail the witch as she will be back just a month after that!

Maggsy, I am happy to have a pee-off with you on Sunday! Honestly, if you're not in any pain, don't have major bleeding and are not passing clots, that's a really good sign that you are recovering well and you shouldn't worry about retained tissue (which is relatively rare). I'm sure we'll both have negatives on Sunday and we can have a guessing game of what my hcg level will be tomorrow if you like. I probably won't find out until Tuesday, mind.


----------



## petitpas

With all that ramble, I forgot to send you big flowery :hug: bluesky
Having to wait all this time for them to finally do something about your situation must have been hard and I really hope the physical part of this will be over for you very soon xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

:thumbup: Thanks for the reassurance Petitpas, this is my first d and c and first time under a general, so im a bit worried but your words of advice are a comfort. Well 4 or 5 weeks ago I was booked in for one then after a massive bleed where the doc removed some tissue manually they said that I didnt need it and cancelled it. God I wish I had it done then really but cant worry about that now. 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## petitpas

Honestly, bluesky, it's a doddle!
When they put the stuff in the canula to make you fall asleep it's like having downed a few drinks - a bit woozy, but not uncomfortable at all. That lasts for about ten seconds while the doc tells you that might feel woozy. I usually have just about enough time to slur happily that it's working and then I'm fast asleep until I wake up in the post-surgery room. Usually there is someone right by your side holding your hand (I've had that both on the NHS and private) and after the light anaesthetic of the d&cs I didn't feel groggy at all. You might have a slightly scratchy throat after because of the tube they put down while you're sleeping but the feeling is more of a thirsty type and you'll be encouraged to drink water soon after waking up so it goes away quite quickly.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well and the remaining tissue will be all taken out during the op! xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

petitpas said:


> Honestly, bluesky, it's a doddle!
> When they put the stuff in the canula to make you fall asleep it's like having downed a few drinks - a bit woozy, but not uncomfortable at all. That lasts for about ten seconds while the doc tells you that might feel woozy. I usually have just about enough time to slur happily that it's working and then I'm fast asleep until I wake up in the post-surgery room. Usually there is someone right by your side holding your hand (I've had that both on the NHS and private) and after the light anaesthetic of the d&cs I didn't feel groggy at all. You might have a slightly scratchy throat after because of the tube they put down while you're sleeping but the feeling is more of a thirsty type and you'll be encouraged to drink water soon after waking up so it goes away quite quickly.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well and the remaining tissue will be all taken out during the op! xxxxx :hugs:


Thanks that makes me feel better. fingers crossed for the BFN's on sunday ladies xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

can i join please, im still getting positives 9 days after my D&C.


----------



## petitpas

Hi baroness. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: of course you can join! I'm on my mobile right now with minimum functions but will put you on the front page tomorrow. Since we're all peeing in the morning there should be a few updates due in :)


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

petitpas, I tested this morning and no joy!! still positive!! I'm FED UP!! its 2 weeks tomorrow since my last blood test, I really thought my levels would have dropped to 0 by now, but it seems my body has other ideas, :cry:
I hope you have a better result with your test this morning. 

Been getting some weird cramps low down and a constant low backache, so thought af was defo on her way.

xmagsx :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Morning everyone - still no BFN for me either although the test are gradually getting fainter. 

It's over 6 weeks now since I had the scan that showed an empty sac (although only just over 3 since I had the medical management) and the one positive thing I'm getting from this whole experience dragging on is that it's given me time to get used to what's happened and I now feel much calmer about TTC again when the time comes. 

Hope someone gets a bfn today !


----------



## petitpas

I hope someone does, too, but it ain't me lol. My line arrived after 2-3 minutes. Now I'm keen to see the results from Friday's blood test to see how sensitive there frers are! Sorry to hear about your positives this morning ladies. Can you not ask your doctors for another blood test to see where you are at? MrmoJo, i know what you mean about the time passing and healing thing, but it's still weird after all these weeks to be medically deemed as pregnant even though we clearly aren't. For instance, i can't use my maternity exemption card at the pharmacy but i still have to inject heparin for six weeks post pregnancy and that period hasn't started yet! Weird, confusing, annoying! Here's to hoping someone will drop by and cheer us up with a negative :)


----------



## maggsy11

Hi everyone,

I tested again this morning, still positive!!, I'm off to GP's for yet another blood test at 9.30, will let you all know the results either tomorrow or wednesday, good luck to all you lovely ladies over the next few days, fx'd someone gets a BFN!!

take care

xmagsx :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Hi 

I Poas on saturday and it looked like it was a BFN to start with but then after 5 mins it had a V faint positive, going for my D&C on weds so im sure after that Ishould get my BFN, for goodness sakes its 11 weeks this week......

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Can I kind of join you girlies?

Had my D&C exactly 28 days ago. I was testing positive right up up the 2nd June when I went on holiday. I tested again on the 12th and it looked negative to me until I saw a faint faint faint line (the sort of line in the tests gallery that have to be inverted in colour so you can see!) but I was still counting it as BFN.

Now i'm hoping and praying my AF comes this week but i'm terrified by BFN was actually a BFP and it won't show for ages. I want to TTC again!!!!!

Maybe we should start a 'come on first AF I want to have unprotected sex again!" thread?!


----------



## bluesky

Hello prgirl

Yeah join in, I hope you get your AF A.S.A.P.....

Like the idea of the thread you should start that one. I know im gonna be waiting a while for mine as my d&c is booked for weds which is gonna put me back even longer. Oh well onwards and upwards!


----------



## petitpas

Right everyone, I have been slacking terribly and here I am at midnight catching up. I hope I've updated everyone but please let me know if I've left someone out as I'm a bit bleary-eyed right now...

Pr-girl, all welcome here! I like your idea of a pee-off-graduation-thread. I'll be right over there... ahem... in a while :rofl:

Maggsy, let us know what your result is! I get mine (from Friday) tomorrow...

Bluesky, more :hugs: for you my dear! At what time do you have to go in on Wednesday?


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies. i am hoping i can join you guys. I got my BFP on 4 June. Started bleeding yesturday after having slow rising HCG. On friday it was 291 and then on monday it had dropped to 67. I am hoping to have a BFN when i test on friday.


----------



## bluesky

Welcome aussiettc.

Petitpas - thanks for the hugs, going in at 10am, hoping they get me done so I can watch the football in the afternoon (even thou the only reason I watch is to see david beckham sitting on the side line lol) 

I love being in limbo land!!


----------



## petitpas

Well, I'm sticking around until Christmas, I think. My hcg result from Friday came back: 22.6. A puny drop of 2.4 in seven days *sigh*. Time to make myself comfy in limboland with bluesky methinks :coffee:


----------



## petitpas

Hi Aussiettc, all updated on the first page :)


----------



## bluesky

Petitpas, whats the consultants plan of action for you? u just gonna wait it out? any more scans booked to see if there are changes inside.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Still getting BFP :( also still bleeding, two weeks later! Im so fed up of it now.


----------



## petitpas

Baronessgogo, sorry to hear about the continued bleeding - that really sucks!

Bluesky, the plan is to wait until the end of July to see whether anything passes naturally. If not, we'll probably schedule an operation. We're going for more of a hysteroscopy rather than a d&c as I've had two d&cs already. I don't know if the lingering hcg makes any difference. I'm travelling to the States in August so I'd like to be 'fixed' by then :)

Good luck with your op tomorrow! If you can bear it, check in and let us know you're ok xxx


----------



## maggsy11

Bluesky, thinking of you, hope all has went well today, :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hey bluesky, hope you're all chirpy and maybe even home by now?

I'm laying low on the sofa right now after a day of passing clots... yuck! But hopefully for a good cause *chant to tissue to come out*


----------



## bluesky

Home at last :happydance:

Thanks for your messages girls.

Everything went ok, They said there was quite a bit of blood and clots and a small amount of tissue which they have sent off hopefully thats all gone now and I can finally get back to some sort of normality.

I had to stay in for a while after thou as they didnt know for about 4 hours wether i needed another shot of Anti D because im rhesus negative and as they have never had anyone before who had retained products they didnt know what to do Hmmmmmm anyeay after deliberating they gave a mahussive shot in my leg with a huge needle it made the nurse feel funny. 

So im gonna do a test in about a week and it will be negative right??

Petitpas - whats with the slugs? so weird. 2 days ago I started bleeding really heavily again and thought where the hell does this blood all come from. Suprisingly my iron levels are good. I hope its settled down and the tissue has plopped down the loo....

Im now gonna enjoy a nice cuppa :coffee:

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Oh hon,
Sorry for the massive needle - boo! Glad everything went well, though, and they managed to get that elusive piece of tissue out. It's really impressive how much blood and clots just tiny pieces of retained tissue can cause.
I hope you enjoy your cuppa and will be back to poas in no time! xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Bluesky - glad to see you got through yesterday ok and I hope it's sorted out your problems. :flower:

I finally got my :bfn: this morning after AF arrived yesterday !!

It's been very strange - I'd been bleeding (fresh bright red blood) continually since I went back to the hospital on 11th June, then on Tuesday I had lower back pain like I do before :witch: arrives and yesterday the bleeding changed completely. I also passed a lump of unidentifiable tissue today (even though there was apparently nothing there on my scan on the 11th) so I think that may have been what was causing my problems.

Anyway it looks like I'm graduating from this thread now, but I'd just like to wish everyone all the best for speedy :bfn: and I'll keep looking in to see how everyone's doing. :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Bluesky - glad to see you got through yesterday ok and I hope it's sorted out your problems. :flower:
> 
> I finally got my :bfn: this morning after AF arrived yesterday !!
> 
> It's been very strange - I'd been bleeding (fresh bright red blood) continually since I went back to the hospital on 11th June, then on Tuesday I had lower back pain like I do before :witch: arrives and yesterday the bleeding changed completely. I also passed a lump of unidentifiable tissue today (even though there was apparently nothing there on my scan on the 11th) so I think that may have been what was causing my problems.
> 
> Anyway it looks like I'm graduating from this thread now, but I'd just like to wish everyone all the best for speedy :bfn: and I'll keep looking in to see how everyone's doing. :hugs:

Thanks and congrats on the bfn :happydance:


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

Mrmojo1971, well done on getting your BFN!! and good luck for the next part of your journey :kiss:

bluesky, I hope you are taking it easy and getting some rest after your op yesterday, fx'd for your BFN :flower:

My blood result from monday shows hcg level has dropped to 13, not what I was hoping but at least its still going down, hopefully I'll have my BFN within the next week or so

petipas, sending you some :hugs:

take care

xmagsx :kiss:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im all excited tonite, only getting a faint line now which means soon be BFN


----------



## petitpas

Ooooh, good news all round!

Mrmojo, I'm sorry you had such a horrible passing of tissue, but fantastic news on the :bfn:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the bleeding disappears and that you get get back to a normal cycle very quickly :kiss:

Maggsy,
13 is very low and you're almost there! :happydance:

Baronessgogo,
By the sounds of it, you're close to graduating, too! :yipee:


----------



## bluesky

Off on my holiday tommorow so when I come back in a week I hope to see all your :bfn: and mine 2 

:hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Have a lovely holiday bluesky :)


----------



## petitpas

Ooooh, have a lovely holiday, bluesky! You must be so glad you got 'sorted' before you go. DH and I are going to France on Wednesday and after a short walk in town this evening (with me bleeding all over myself in the ice cream shop and then having to camp out in a theatre's loo to pass two large clots and clean myself up) we realised that we might have to revise our plans and take it extremely easy. I'm so annoyed with my body right now! Good job I get to see my doctor a few hours before we take the ferry as I think I will ask him to arrange an operation asap on our return (this is if the tissue doesn't pass on its own like mrmojo's did). Then maybe I can have a :bfn: for when you come back from your holiday. You are going away for six weeks or so, right? :haha:


----------



## bluesky

Oh Petitpas thats bloody awful (excuse the pun) You need to get sorted out soon its not fair to keep going on like this. I cant believe our bodies, I am still bleeding heavier than a period but not as bad as I had been. Even after them doing the op where does it all come from?

I will be making sure I pack lots of pads and tissues and not over exert myself, let DH and the dog go off and do their thing while I chill and read a book.

Hope you have a lovely holiday too. Bon Voyage!!


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

well I think I now have my BFN!!!

In the early hours of friday morning I woke up thinking I'd wet the bed, got up and started hemouraging blood everywhere, made it down to the loo, and realised how bad it was, blood running down my legs and not stopping, shouted bf, by the time he came down I was collapsing on the toilet pan, managed to tell him to fone an ambulance before passing out. 
Got rushed to hospital, (blue lights flashing), I've never been so scared, I really thought I was dying, the blood just wouldn't stop. Got 4 litres of fluid through IV, passed an extremely large clot about the size of my hand. Got transferred to another hospital with gyno ward. blood pressure was on the floor. passed some more large clots, Docs said it was a build up due to having no period, and my hcg level had dropped suddenly. Got allowed home at lunch time. I'm by no means a dramatic person, but this has never happened to me and I've given birth 3 times, I hope I never go through anything like this again, and wish I had been warned that something like this can happen.

I'm now on bed rest and am feeling extremely weak from the amount of blood lost, but finally I know whats going on.

I hope you are all well, and wish the lucky holiday goers all the best, think I need one myself after all this!!!

Take care :hugs:

xmagsx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Mags you poor thing - it sounds absolutely horrendous.

I really hope it's all sorted out for you now. Take it easy !!


----------



## Starry Night

That sounds beyond terrible! I really hope that this is the end of it for you!! Get lots of rest, let your OH pamper you and let us know when you get your bfn.

Take care!:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

OMG, Maggsy!
I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal! It sounds absolutely horrific!!! :hugs:
I'm hoping you get to feel better soon. How long can you stay in bed for to recuperate?


----------



## maggsy11

petitpas said:


> OMG, Maggsy!
> I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal! It sounds absolutely horrific!!! :hugs:
> I'm hoping you get to feel better soon. How long can you stay in bed for to recuperate?

Hi petitpas,

I'm lucky in that I'm off work at the moment, so can take all the time I need to get back on track, I've got an appointment with the gyno on monday afternoon so will hopefully get some more answers,

How's things at your end?

xmagsx


----------



## petitpas

Hey Maggsy,
I hope they scan you to make sure you don't have any remaining tissue that's causing the horrific bleeding. It's strange, though, especially with your very low hcg level... Honestly, I never cease to be amazed by all this pregnancy-malarky!

I'm doing ok today. Only a few twinges and a bit tired, but only af-like bleeding and definitely no gushing or clots. Hope it doesn't all start up again tomorrow but don't plan on going very far just in case.

You take care and rest as much as you can. Maybe you can get your OH to cook you some juicy red steak accompanied by spinach to help replenish your iron levels. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!

I got my :bfn:. First on an FRER and then for good measure (and because I was wondering how the two tests compare) on a Superdrug test.

:yipee:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hooray petitpas !!

Really glad you finally got your :bfn: so you can start to put all this behind you :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Hooray petitpas !!
> 
> Really glad you finally got your :bfn: so you can start to put all this behind you :happydance:

Yup! Although there is the small matter of the retained tissue... I didn't see it come out... but then again I didn't look all too carefully either. So fingers crossed!
I'm still having my hcg level tracked down to negative, so I'm staying put here for the moment.


----------



## maggsy11

petitpas said:


> Mrmojo1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hooray petitpas !!
> 
> Really glad you finally got your :bfn: so you can start to put all this behind you :happydance:
> 
> Yup! Although there is the small matter of the retained tissue... I didn't see it come out... but then again I didn't look all too carefully either. So fingers crossed!
> I'm still having my hcg level tracked down to negative, so I'm staying put here for the moment.Click to expand...

Yipee!! Well done you!!

I really hope this is it for you, but like you I'm still going to get my bloods checked until I'm 100% sure my levels are at 0. 
I'll update after my gyno app later, 

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I'm back again - had my blood checked on Friday (in spite of my BFN on Thursday) and it's still not quite there, although it was only 8 so hopefully when I go back on Thursday I will get the all clear !

How's everyone else doing ?


----------



## petitpas

Mrmojo,
8 is fantastically close! :yipee:
I'm at home today. Bleeding and backaches, which could mean I've got another big clot coming and that involves gushing and stuff. Didn't dare to go into work with the possibility hanging over me - I'm such a wuss :haha:
Trying to reach my consultant's secretary to get Friday's blood results and post them on here... stand by!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

petitpas said:


> Mrmojo,
> 8 is fantastically close! :yipee:
> I'm at home today. Bleeding and backaches, which could mean I've got another big clot coming and that involves gushing and stuff. Didn't dare to go into work with the possibility hanging over me - I'm such a wuss :haha:

Sorry to hear you're still suffering - hardly a wuss either. I hope you've had a relaxing day at home. :flower:

How have they been at work with you about taking time off ? I had quite a bit of time off with one thing and another, but I'm really lucky to have a male boss who's very family orientated but scared of 'womens' issues' at the same time so he was really understanding but didn't want to talk about it IYSWIM !

Any news on your blood result yet ?


----------



## petitpas

:yipee: bloods came back at 7.0!!!!!!! I am sooooo hoping that means the tissue came out with one of the clots :D I'll find out tomorrow but won't be able to update you for a bit as we're off to France for a few days.
My boss is also very eeeeked at my women's issues. I've kind of explained what's going on and he is very supportive, as is his boss, HR etc. I already had a good five weeks off last year for more serious clots (in my lungs) so they're kind of used to me being sick and weak and stuff. Grrrrrr
In any case, my day was far from relaxing as I ended up spending most of my time glued to the company mobile. Harumph.


----------



## petitpas

I see that we still have a few :bfp:s floating around on the first page. Do we have any updates? Anything cleared since then? Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

That's great news, petitpas and mrmojo! Glad that your bodies seem to be on the upswing now.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Good news Petitpas :)

Im still hovering around the faint line stage and the almost but not quite gone bleeding, its been three weeks now go away!


----------



## aussiettc

sorry i haven't posted since my first but i found out that DH uncle died the day after my mc started so its been a bit of a rough week. Hopefully thing are stating to look up though i think i goot my BFN today, although there might be a bit of a shadow still there. i get bloods done in 12 days time just to confirm.


----------



## bluesky

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Back from holiday 2 day, I have stopped bleeding after d and c last weds, just spotting now. I am going to docs on tuesday and will get them to test my bloods, I havnt done a poas yet but will get one in the week.

Maggsy Im so sorry to hear about what happened to you, i hope you are recovering well.

Petipas - u must be on your hols, its great news about the BFN woop woop...

Aussiettc - Im sure the bloods will be negative if your getting a bfn


----------



## petitpas

Aussiettc, sorry to hear about your rough time :hugs:

I'm back from my hols now. Seeing my doc again on Wednesday because after all the recent gushing etc. the tissue is STILL there! I'm so fed up and have asked him to try and provisionally schedule a procedure for the end of this week. 
All good on the holiday front, though! Had an amazing time with DH and his family and only a few gushings that were never in public - phew!


----------



## maaybe2010

I like this idea if your still updating O:)

I still got a :bfp: on the 2nd

I will be testing again Thursday.

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

I really really wanted to say i got a :bfn: on my birthday but no, still faint line, and still bleeding nearly 4 weeks after a D&C. I think im gonna have to go to the doctors :(


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo I didn't realise you were still bleeding hun :hugs:

I'm sure your not meant to bleed that much after as it's meant to get the majority out in one go if you know what I mean. . . 
Don't quote me though, I know everyone is different O:)

Let us know how the doctor goes :flower:

xx


----------



## bluesky

Quick update, had bloods taken today and will get results on monday. PLEASE PLEASE be negative. 

Baronesgogo - you should get to your docs and get checked out.

Petitpas - glad you had a good holiday.

:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky, fxfxfxfxfxfx all is well now!!!!!!!!

maaybe2010, I've added you to the list on the first page. Hopefully I can give you the clapping hands very soon :D

Baronessgogo, I think you're only supposed to bleed for a couple of weeks so a docor's visit can't hurt. I hope all goes well for you - please keep us updated!
And :thumbup: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :flower:


----------



## Baronessgogo

lol thank you :) i havent actually bled now since yesterday afternoon so im hoping its gone, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mummy_blues

Ok, i think I might be too late for this now, but I had my dNC at 09.06 and one week after that on 17.06, I got my first :bfn: and blood test confirmed my hcg at 2.0. 
I ovulated last week so now hoping for my :bfp: when I test this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

good luck mummy_blues, i hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## petitpas

mummyblues - your impending :bfp: is of a much nicer nature :)
I have my fingers crossed for you!!!! fxfxfx

As for me, I had my scan today (belly, not TV for once) and the tissue is still there. DH had a look this time (he refuses to watch me have a transvaginal so it was the first time for him) and was impressed by how visible the calcified piece was.
The op is booked for Monday evening unless something happens before. I have my consultant's phone number and am to call him straight away if I start heavy bleeding, day or night he says... Hmmmm

"Tissue, you have four days to make your appearance or someone's coming to get you!" :grr:


----------



## bluesky

Im imagining that piece of tissue and willing it to move out of its position and show its self. I guess they will use a camera this time so they make sure they get it?

2 weeks after D and C im bleeding still,. it had virtually stopped and then came back, like a period but heavier, no clots, period pains doctor reckons it could be a period, im not so sure. Will see her on monday and she will tell me what hcg is and we can go from there. Bleeding for 3 months you would think I was aneamic (sp) but im not.

:hugs: to all who are havin "Complicated Miscarriages"......(as the doctors say)


----------



## petitpas

Haha, Bluesky, we really are a pair!

I so hope it's just your period now with possibly bits of debry mixed in :hugs:

Yes, this time he's using a hysteroscope (?) and some kind of tiny forceps to grab the piece of tissue, if I understand it correctly. He's also got ultrasound and a second specialist on standby. He's even hoping to take some pictures :shock: "say cheese, tenacious tissue"


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,

sorry I've not been around much, my lovely oh took me away on holiday for a few days.

petitpas, I hope everything goes well on monday xxx

bluesky, I really do hope you stop bleeding soon! xxx

after my bleeding drama 2 weeks ago I'm still bleeding, really heavy, big clots and feeling so tired all the time, I'm going back to docs on monday for more advice, I cant go on like this, nearly passed out again whilst in France, this time I'm demanding a scan to see whats going on, :wacko:

take care ladies, I so hope this is over soon for us all :hugs:

xmagsx


----------



## petitpas

Maggsy, by the sounds of it, you may still have something left in there, too!
Please don't let them fob you off without a scan and maybe ask for a full blood count to check whether you're becoming anaemic!
Nice to know you had a good time in France amidst all of this, although I am totally with you on the clots and not knowing when it can strike you :grr:
Your OH sounds like a treat taking care of you so well :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Petitpas - hope you get on ok tomo, lots of :hugs: will be thinking of u. So glad they are going to do the op with extra care so u know it will all be over this time tomo evening :hugs:

Glad u had a lovely hols Maggsy, Sorry to hear your still bleeding too. 

I dont want to think of anyone else suffering like I am but Im glad I hav other people to talk with who are going through the same experience, I dont feel such a freak.....

Love to all x


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky, you have no idea how happy I am to have 'found' you for exactly the same reason! :friends: I wouldn't want to wish this on anyone but knowing I'm not the only one makes it a little easier to bear. What is the latest with you?

It certainly does feel a bit freaky that the miscarriage has taken longer than the actual pregnancy. I've been miscarrying so long now that my sister started to ttc and is now 12 weeks along!!!!


----------



## bluesky

Its Crazy, Yeah we r in this together!! 

Im still bleeding, not as bad thou, its older darker blood now which hopefully means its coming to an end. Seeing doc tomo for the hcg results for last week. My pain has settled down which is a good sign that hopefully its healing in there.

I had a great day yesterday. DH organised my suprise 30th bday party, we had entertainers, lovely food and 50 friends. It was so nice to have my mind off my mc (although wearing BIG PANTS and pad under pretty dress was not great) I had lots of cuddles with friends babies and it didnt make me sad just really broody and I cant wait for us to have our own family. 

Anyway Im writing a book here so will stop now :haha:

Good luck tomo petipas my dear :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Awwww, :hugs: for the continuing saga - aren't you having scans to keep track of what's going on?

Your DH sounds like a star arranging a party for you like that! :yipee: Pressies, big pants and all. Did he bake you a cake, too?


----------



## maaybe2010

8th July :bfp: still :(

xx


----------



## bluesky

petitpas said:


> Awwww, :hugs: for the continuing saga - aren't you having scans to keep track of what's going on?
> 
> Your DH sounds like a star arranging a party for you like that! :yipee: Pressies, big pants and all. Did he bake you a cake, too?

No my mum made stawberry and cream cupcakes YUM...

Sorry your still testing positive Maaybe :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im still testing positive and bleeding so iv been brave and booked an appointment with the doc tonite and now I'm scared lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Back from the docs, hes referring me to a gynaecologist. Thinks iv either got a lingering infection or something left behind, so they are gonna send me an appointment for in the next two weeks, so im having a night of sulking.


----------



## bluesky

Baronessgogo, glad u r being referred. Fingers crossed it will be nothing but best to get checked out u dont wanna be like some of us 3 months later still with stuff hanging about.

Well I have some good news, I got my hcg results today and they are showing 1. something so basically thats it my body now realises its no longer pregnant Woop woop :happydance:

Petitpas - hope today went well sweetie :hugs: :flower:

Im now going to wait a few weeks before my doc runs some tests for reasons I may of had mc, which is fine cos I wanna have a couple of normal af's before ttc again.


----------



## petitpas

Hey bluesky, that's fantastic news about the hcg level! But have they scanned you to make sure it's out? Because you can still have retained tissue that's not producing hcg anymore but still holding fast (I'm living proof). Not that I'm wishing this on you - on the contrary!

Baroness, I'm so relieved you are getting your referral now. Like bluesky said, it's not good to let these things linger for too long. For one thing, it really messes with your head!

As for my op, it's all over and done with and I'm sitting up in my own bed at home less than four hours from leaving the recovery room! They said I could stay in if I wanted to, but then I was feeling fine, my stats were ok and I would have had to wear self-inflating moon boot things on my legs all night and they're noisy and sweaty - doesn't make for the best night's sleep!

The doctor went in with a small camera first and located the tissue, then he switched to another tool to grab and pull it out. Apparently it was still really stuck in and wouldn't let go so he had to do quite a bit of pulling and tugging to get it out. That caused quite a bit of bleeding so when he went back in with the camera he couldn't see whether it was all gone. (fingers crossed!!!!!!!!) The piece he pulled out was surprisingly much larger than what the scans indicated. The consultant reckons that by the look and feel of things it would probably not have come out on its own for a very long time.

I'm so relieved but still a teensy bit worried there's a bit left that he couldn't see. I'm going to ask for another scan just to make sure but I know the consultant is going on holiday at the end of this week so I don't know whether it will be possible... Fingers crossed!!!!!!

Anyways, I'm feeling ok and I had the most fantastic dinner served when I woke up so I'm good. Just a little tired now so finishing my round on here and then nodding off to sleep. Good job I'm in bed already lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Petipas im glad it all went well :) you are right to ask for another scan after all you have been through you need reassurance that there is nothing left there.


----------



## petitpas

Baroness, you too! I can't believe your doctor suspects a lingering infection and is leaving you to it for 2 weeks! Didn't you at least get some antibiotics in the meantime?


----------



## bluesky

Glad your home and everything went well petitpas :hugs: Now u can start to get back to normal no more heavy bleeding episodes. 

My doctor didnt seem concerned about another scan, the one they did before my DnC showed whatever it was, was waiting in the cervix, the top of uterus looked clear so im hoping that its all out. Now im wondering if I should ask for a followup scan?? The hospital are rubbish to be honest when I called them last week to say I was still bleeding they said you are now discharged go to GP. 

Im working away the rest of the week so hope you all keep well :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky, if you're still bleeding, I think you need to insist on another scan. Call them back and cry if you have to! Also try your GP in order to cover all your possiblities.

Honestly, I know what it's like to feel that something is wrong and be ignored. Not so much in this case, but I ran around for years with life-threatening clots in my lungs and my GP/nurses refused to check me out telling me my breathing problems were all in my head :dohh:

What I'm saying is, it pays to push, just to be sure! The last thing you want is to fall pregnant again and to lose the little bean because it can't get up your cervix or can't implant properly.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks petipas for the advice. I have an appointment with my GP next monday that I had pre booked just incase I was still bleeding in a week. I had stopped bleeding at the wknd just a little bit of gunk (tmi) when I wipe but today there is a little more blood again. Does my head in....


----------



## Baronessgogo

on a more positive note, i got my :bfn:


----------



## bluesky

Baronessgogo said:


> on a more positive note, i got my :bfn:

Great news :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Yipppedidooooooda! :wohoo:
I'm updating the front page right away :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

thank you :) its only been 5 weeks lol


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I'm getting tested tomorrow! :)

Although not feeling too positive I'd had a few feeling / pains about 5/6 days ago and then 2/3 days of spotting and then today I've had lots of browny/reddy cm and some blood :(

Wish me luck though!
I'll update O:)

xx


----------



## petitpas

Good luck maaybe! Fxfxfx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks petitpas it was negative!!!!!!! :dance:

AND I think I got my period today :)
The hospital says it probably is too :thumbup:

It's taken four weeks tomorrow O:)

xx


----------



## petitpas

Wow, that was a quick result! Congratulations - all updated on the front sheet!!!
I'm almost ready to close this thread :lol: does anyone know about the remaining ladies, whether they had their :bfn:s yet?


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun! :)

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congrats maaybe, im glad everything went well. 
I was back at the docs today WARNING TMI & quite disgusting

Spoiler
when i went to the toilet this morning i passed a big solid lump of something, i phoned the hospital and they said take it to the doctors, so i went and they said they couldnt tell whether it was just a clot that had been hanging around in there or "products of conception". They said to wait until my gynae appointment, tell them about it and take painkillers. but i have only bled a very very little amount since then so im hoping thats the last of it and that i can now look forward to getting my AF and trying again.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Baronessgogo! :)

Aww hun that was this morning?

I had quite a few clots like that but I knew which one was the bean because it looked different, it was more cleary, grey and watery than the rest.
I know this is gross but did it look any different to anything else you had passed?

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

I don't know because i had a D&C so i didnt know what i was meant to be looking at, if you know what i mean.


----------



## petitpas

Baroness,

Sorry to hear you're going through this :hugs:

Between my ops I passed loads of clots, but no products of conception (that I know of). My clots were chunks of solid red or black jelly. The sizes ranged from that of a pea to large eggs. With the larger ones I also had cramps and backaches and gushes of bright fresh blood.

Have you got an appointment with your gyno? It sounds yucky, but if you're unsure (or have more come out) then you could take pictures to show your doc...

Hopefully, this was the last of it!!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yeah the doctor on monday referred me to a gynae and said that the appointment will most likely be in two weeks.


----------



## petitpas

Ha! That's about when I'll be seeing my doc again for my final scan. I'm happy to wait here with you :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh course you did :hugs:
Sorry hun I knew that :shy:

I'm not sure then, I was under the impression that unless you had a natural MC away from the hos they send what they think the 'products of conception' off to make sure.
That's what they did with mine :shrug:

Hope everything wwill sort out soon hun, I know how fustrating it all is!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Bluesky, have you had your appointment yet?

I'm pleased to announce that the witch is now here :)


----------



## bluesky

Hi petitpas,

I didnt go in the end, have had no bleeding since last thursday, not worn a pad for 3 days HURRAH... Now im just waiting for 7 more weeks to have some blood tests for me and DH 2 find out if we have any issues then I can get on with ttc....

And yipee that the witch is here for you......

:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Aw bluesky, that's a relief!
Will you be ttc-ing in the meantime (in the 7 weeks, I mean)?


----------



## bluesky

No, im going to wait until we have results back. Also I want to have a normal period. I really would love to start ttc sooner but I think it best to wait, our GP has offered tests after 1 mc and usually they dont so going to take the oppurtunity. Although im sure there will be nothing wrong with either of us. Just piece of mind really.

Wishing you loads of luck with your ttc.


----------

